# Taking in the heat



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

Hey guys i know its been hot but now its officially summer and its very hot i would just like to remind everyone to stay hydrated and cool . I myself have been dehydrated twice and trust me its not fun . Feel free to share your hot weather working tips . I personally drink a bottle if water every hour no matter what ( almost always more ) and wear light white shirts to work and wear a bandanna on my forehead and wear a straw hat or full brim hard hat ( what ever is applicable ) So what do you guys do ?


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

When hot out.

drink until you have to pee. then drink some more.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I am at the water cooler every 30 minutes or so. When I get a drink, I am a slob and let it run down my chin and get my shirt damp. Not soaking wet because you still need to look presentable. 

When I am outside only, I have a bandanna that I hang from my hat on the back of my neck to keep the sun off. It gets a good soak every so often and put back on my head. Keeps the sun off and when the wind blows it feels oh so nice.


----------



## SAcarpenter (Oct 10, 2008)

As i've gotten a little older, the heat seams to bother me a little more. I supply a five gallon jug of ice water every day and most of the guys bring their own as well. On really hot days, i bring a big cooler with gatorades for every one. I also started bringing a towel to wet down and wipe my face/head with and a fresh t-shirt to put on after lunch. I know most people work without a shirt, but i encourage my guys to keep them on as much as they can.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

I try to wear playdry or Under armour heat gear. It keeps the sweat pulled away from you and dries very fast. Stops you from getting scalded from salt burns.

Eat at least one Banana each break and one at lunch to help replace potassium and other minerals you sweat out. Drink the equivalent of a 8 to 10 ounce bottle of water every half hour minimum. If you stop peeing your dehydrated. If you are thirsty you are very dehydrated. If you get a head ache you could be on the verge of a heat stroke get to the hospital ASAP!

If you see anyone stumbling on your job site call 911 and get them into the shade. Give them cold compresses and lots of water on the head to cool them down. THey need to get to the hospital right away they have heat stroke. If they pass out call 911 stay on the phone. Ask someone to run and get ice. Out of their coolers or water jugs. Pack ice in their arm pits and groin. Then pour cold water on their neck and head. Put ice around their neck. This could save their life.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

Greg,

That was a great addition to this post. THANKS


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Hasnt hit 100 here yet, not to bad at all. But when it does:

Try to coordinate work around the sun if possible. Productivity will be higher. 

Have lots of water on the job. 

Watch the rookies. 

Discourage the cowboy mentality. Ive done it myself, but there is no place for it on a pro jobsite. 

Lighten the bags if possible. 

Dont eat fast food.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Another one I have always followed:

I dont drink ice cold water when im working in 105 or so heat. My guys don't do it, but I do. My football coach wouldnt let us have cold water in two a days, it always made sense to me. Shocks the system. 

Could just be a personal thing though. Have no data either way.


----------



## pinwheel (Dec 7, 2009)

jaydee said:


> When hot out.
> 
> drink until you have to pee. then drink some more.


If your pee has color, you're not drinking enough water.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

If you quit sweating, your in a jamb. Lol


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

We start working at 6:00 every morning, and we don't stop for lunch. That way we at least get 8 hrs in before it gets real hot. and we get done before the thunder storms every evening.


----------



## Greg from K/W (Jan 28, 2010)

Drinking cold water actually helps cool the body. There is no scientific tests to showing it does or does not do any damage. Cold water also helps you to burn calories.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

:no:


Greg from K/W said:


> Drinking cold water actually helps cool the body. There is no scientific tests to showing it does or does not do any damage. Cold water also helps you to burn calories.


Huh. Makes sense, I guess. My hands will be all good then. :laughing:


----------



## SteveinNEPA (Jun 5, 2014)

Heres a good one, and I learned it from 3 Mexican guys (Yes they were actually FROM mexico). Buy and Drink REAL coconut WATER. Coconut is high in potassium and is GREAT for hydration. I buy the one in a paper like container and its all natural, nothing but pure coconut water. Keep it nice and cold and its refreshing and Its an excellent drink for staying hydrated. Drink LOTS of water too.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

For younger guys...........Wear long sleeve shirts that have a high spf rating. Or at least a tight weave heavey cotton. Just Google SPF rated shirts. I know they are expensive. But it's either you pay now or you pay later. Just ask my dermatologist.


----------



## socalmason (Nov 6, 2013)

SteveinNEPA said:


> Heres a good one, and I learned it from 3 Mexican guys (Yes they were actually FROM mexico). Buy and Drink REAL coconut WATER. Coconut is high in potassium and is GREAT for hydration. I buy the one in a paper like container and its all natural, nothing but pure coconut water. Keep it nice and cold and its refreshing and Its an excellent drink for staying hydrated. Drink LOTS of water too.


that is something i forgot to say i drink two bottles of coconut waters a day the zico ones say one bottle has enough potassium as a bananna


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

was 108 at the lakehouse yesterday dead calm......104 saturday but at least a slight breeze. I was way behind on yardwork and lets just say IT SUCKED.
ya'll have good things listed

Something else to keep in mind is if you take MEDS like Nsaids you need 3x as much water or fluids to keep from wrecking your kidneys and liver. 
Stronger pain meds (opiates) can get you in trouble in the heat real fast as your not feeling the signs of heat exhuastion or stroke. I have learned this the hard way


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

One more thing..............When I worked new construction fans were a must in summertime. Moving air was a blessing. We would set it/them up at a distance. Even outside it would help. 

Not cheap box fans either. :no:


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

It might seem odd but you dehydrate when you sleep so drink at least 16oz of water first thing when you get up.


----------

